# Bolero Style Crochet metallic Black/Silver Necklaces Crystal $5



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I made these very fun and long sparkly Bolero Style necklaces out of black and silver Metallic Ladder yarn..I crochet them 30 inches then join them with fun loops and a large crystal then let the two ends hang down like a Bolero. They are 22 inches long with the opening above the joining of 30 inches.

I have both metallic and without metallic, same colors, black and silver. 

Asking $5 each, Shipping is $2.50 for any number, however if you buy 4 of any of my listings, earrings, Kefir grains or these combined, shipping is free. 

I accept paypal, money orders, checks and concealed cash. 

Paypal addy is: [email protected]

First photo does not have metallic, others below do. These are not very clear, I will try taking new ones outdoors. 









View attachment 42710










View attachment 42714


View attachment 42715


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Love these. You do such good work. Hows my scarf coming?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

toni48 said:


> Love these. You do such good work. Hows my scarf coming?


Thank you Toni!
Scarf is done and ready to ship, I even located more pink Mohair so it came out identical to the one in the photo.  I can get to the post office on Saturday. I have not been out since last week...


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

That is great. Just got out myself today for the first time in over a week.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh Romy these necklace's are beautiful. Much prettier than the pictures. I love mine and need to get a couple more to give as gifts. Can't wait to show it off. Thank you so much.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sent paypal money for 2 more necklaces. Let me know when you get it. Thank you so much.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Did you get my private message I sent? If not just wanted to say my beautiful necklaces arrived yesterday. Can't wait to give them as gifts. Love, love,l. ove them. Thank you so much


----------

